# We Do Lines...Hemi Dodge



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Hemi Dodge going to Florida guys.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice lookin truck...

JoeDirt would be all over that :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I want the Sprinter instead.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I want the Sprinter instead.


me too...preferably a diesel.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I want the Sprinter instead.


 Careful what you ask for. Do some searching on reliability. It will spend as much time in the shop as at work. There is a reason they no longer make that pos. Maybe nissan can do it right..


----------

